# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Side effects test-e.

## arnieoakie

Hi guys its me again.

I m like 50-50 going to cross over the dark side. 

I really worried about the side! boths physical(esp acne and going bald, haha) and internal sides.

Esp for Test ethanate only cycle. @ 500mg per week for 12 weeks.

those who done such cycle mind sharing ur experiences and b4 and after photos so i can know what type of gains to expect.

secondly i would like to have some so called cutting aas to cycle together. whats good?

thanks also guys.

cheers

----------


## jstraw428

What you look like from your cycle will be determined largely by your Diet and training habits.....

A test E only cycle is very safe......as far as getting acne, and going bald.....no one can really tell you that now....Did you have acne as a teenager....if not, then you probably wont get it....MPB is a genetic thing, that can be speed up by AAS....

You can cut with any types of aas, this again is determined by your diet....Stick with the test E, and worry about so called cutting aas with a second cycle...

----------


## arnieoakie

mann.. i did had acne...

anybody else gonna share their experience? not just sides... share ur gains!!

get me motivated. haha

----------


## jstraw428

What exactly do you want to hear?????? Your gains will be independent of what others have done,,,,diet and training are going to determine your gains.....We dont know how much you will gain, there is no set formula, or table to look at....

List some stats first....then maybe we can go from there.....

----------


## WOLFCRAFT

Use the search button.
You can find tons of info on experience, sides, and cutting cycles.

----------


## jstraw428

seriously dude, use the search function.....learn to read and interpret what you read....do some research for yourself.....

----------


## Bio-boosted

Side effects are just that. You can get all, some, or if yr lucky (like me lol) you'll get none.
Acne can be controlled, so can bloat. They'll deminish anyhows, so they're hardly much to lose sleep over..
The most common meds you Doc will give you have sides, some of which are terminal. Or worse..

----------


## jstraw428

The only concern i had when i first started was getting acne....some of my buddies got it really bad.....I never had acne as a kid, or teenager......so i decided to try it....and low and behold, no acne for me....A lot has to do with your genetics.....

----------


## WARMachine

No acne, no hair loss...

Got great gains and kept 90% of them!

Test E/dbol /winny for first cycle!

It rocked!

My best friend did it with me, he got SERIOUS hair loss though. Of course he has MPB and it was gonna happen sooner or later. 
Still got good gains for only being on for 9 weeks (he had to stop, he loves his hair too much, pvssy!). He kept about 10lbs.

Acne can be controlled, and id rather be big and shave my head, than be skinny and have a mullet!

----------


## jstraw428

I am gonna go baLd anyway, might as well be BIG, BALD, AND BEAUTIFUL>>>>

----------


## Sashka88

If you are worried about MPB. Then use Propecia (Finestrade), If your hair is still thinning bad, then stop the cycle if you really want your hair.

----------


## Anytime

I did a test e only cycle and had great gains about 25 pounds of muscle in 12 weeks and I kept about 80% of it

----------


## NewMuscle83

> No acne, no hair loss...
> 
> Got great gains and kept 90% of them!
> 
> Test E/dbol /winny for first cycle!
> 
> It rocked!
> 
> My best friend did it with me, he got SERIOUS hair loss though. Of course he has MPB and it was gonna happen sooner or later. 
> ...


When did you do that? Was it your only cycle?

----------

